# initial OB Visit



## kbarron (Oct 1, 2008)

Are you allowed to bill the first visit with the MD to establish the Prenatal record? I am very rusty from not coding OB. Thanks in advance


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 1, 2008)

We code our 1st visit as "confirmation" of pregnancy.  The patient presents with a missed period ( E&M, 626.8), is given an "GYN" ultra sound to confirm the pregnancy (76856, 626.8, V72.42) as long as you DO NOT start the prenatal record until the following visit.  ACOG has a great article on this written about 2 years ago. If you want me to fax you a copy, email me at andersonj@wcpdx.com.  Jamie  (I may not check back soon enough on this forum)


----------



## caroline75771 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm currently reviewing our EM coding from our OB/GYN and it seems that they are billing either EM level 4 & 5 for "confirmation " of pregancy and the documentation dosen't support it?  Are your OB doc's billing high levels for these type of visits?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 8, 2009)

*Documentation is key*

Caroline, you write ... they are billing either EM level 4 & 5 for "confirmation " of pregancy and the documentation dosen't support it

The cardinal rule of billing is:  Doctor should document what s/he does. Coder should code what is documented. 

If documentation doesn't support the levels that are being marked by the physicians then I suggest an internal audit and education. And, yes, give back the money that was received for services that were coded higher than documented.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## caroline75771 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tessa,

Thanks for your response.  I noticed your EM certified as well, so I have another question relating to the same scenario.

The patient is fine w/ no other findings only pregnancy confirm, thats what was documented:
A. New problem w/additional  w/u 
B. Low (acute uncomplicated illness)
C. 2 point (labs & ultrasound)

Would you agree that it's  a low risk?  I'm meeting with all the OB doc's tomorrow since this seems to be a pattern with billing confirm pregnancies.
Thanks,
Caroline


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 8, 2009)

*Based on the information you provided*

Based *solely *on the information you provided ...
... what was documented:
A. New problem w/additional w/u 
B. Low (acute uncomplicated illness)
C. 2 point (labs & ultrasound)

I'd agree that this MDM is LOW complexity.  So, depending on the rest of the documentation (history and exam) the most you could get would be 99203 if it's a new patient, or 99213 if it's an established patient and MDM is one of the two components on which you base the level of service. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## caroline75771 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you again!


----------

